# Youtube Buffering Issue



## Fenrari (Apr 23, 2012)

So I enjoy listening to symphonies on youtube (and since they got rid of the 10 minute limit on video sizes, I can enjoy full hours of lovely music at my finger tips).

However I often have a shitty internet connection (which I can't help because the provider is shit  ). 

My issue arises from said connection and the buffering issue that arises.

I thought it would be possible to pause the video and say walk away do chores for an hour or so and come back to a fully buffered symphony. 

However I  have thusly note that the buffering process actually stops a minute or 2 after I press pause. I originally thought that my internet had just clipped out. But it seems that, that's not the case and instead the video would resume buffering as soon as I started the video again. 

Is there a firefox or chrome add-on that fixes this? Or is it something with my settings?


----------



## Elim Garak (Apr 23, 2012)

Plugins can't fix shitty internet, you might want to click the gear icon on videos and run at 240p or some shit.


----------



## ZerX (Apr 23, 2012)

download it to your computer and then watch it. simple fix


----------



## gokorahn (Apr 23, 2012)

I noticed this too, it stops buffering after a little bit. I'm not sure how to fix it, but i'll look around to see if I can find anything to help.

Edit: have you tried clearing youtubes cookies? Some say that helped them.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 23, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> I noticed this too, it stops buffering after a little bit. I'm not sure how to fix it, but i'll look around to see if I can find anything to help.
> 
> Edit: have you tried clearing youtubes cookies? Some say that helped them.



I clear my cookies about once a month or so with CCleaner.


----------



## gokorahn (Apr 23, 2012)

What browsers have you tested it with? Otherwise I think it might be something stupid youtube added, and not a problem on your end.


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 23, 2012)

Tbh, I would think it would be easier to download it than to sit and let it buffer.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 23, 2012)

I know for sure the issue happens in firefox. 

As for downloading, I might but then I'd have crap tons of audio files that I only want to listen to once in a while crowding out my disk space.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 23, 2012)

I had the same issue yesterday. It's spreading 
It's fine today though. So far.


----------



## gokorahn (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you tested chrome or that other thing that Microsoft made in an attempt to allow web surfing?


----------



## zachhart12 (Apr 23, 2012)

It's just youtubes dumb shit to save their bandwidth probably.  Nothing can be done derp ..Same thing happens to me btw.


----------



## Ames (Apr 24, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> It's just youtubes dumb shit to save their bandwidth probably.  Nothing can be done derp ..Same thing happens to me btw.



Yeah, it's happening to everybody.  It's not a bug.  YouTube just assumes everybody has internet fast enough to stream any video, and does this to save resources on their part.

It's really stupid.


----------

